# 2015 powerstroke 6.7??



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Guys I have a question for y'all. I'm going to be in the market for a new truck in a couple months and have been looking at the 2015 ford diesel in either a lariat or platinum. My question is are any of you having problems or issues with this motor? I know the emissions **** they put on them is or has been causing problems. I've been doing research online and find people are having lots of problems with them especially when this motor first came out. Have they fixed all the bugs out yet on the 2015's? I don't want to spend all that money on a new truck to be constantly having it break down and having issues with it. This truck will not be my daily driver and I will keep it for a long time. What do yall think? Also give me a idea as far as maintenance costs and any other feedback y'all can. Right now I drive a 2007 f150 w/5.4 and I always said my next truck would be a f250 diesel 4x4. Do I need a diesel? No I want one and like I said I plan on keeping it for a long time. I know these trucks are expensive but if they are worth it and will last a long time I'm really considering one this time around because who knows when I'll ever buy a new truck again. Thanks guys give me all the advice yall can pros and cons.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have a 15 and 12, yes get one.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The 6.7 is solid and do not know of mass issue with anything on the motor or exhaust system. The 6.4 did have some issues with 1st gen DEF systems but not the 6.7.

I have a 2015 6.7 and super happy with the truck coming from a 2008 6.4. Smooth as glass and plenty of power with all the new features.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have had a '12, '14, and now a '15. 

Yes, get one. I think the motors have come along to where most of the bugs are worked out. 

Oil changes and fuel filter changes will depend on whether you do it yourself or pay someone.


----------



## Travelingman (Dec 13, 2006)

*2015 f250 King Ranch*

I have 23,000 trouble free miles on my 2015 King Ranch F250.

I change oil at 5000 miles and fuel filters every 10,000 miles.

I am very happy with the power and the fuel mileage.

I did remove the stock 26 gallon fuel tank and replaced it with a 50 gallon Titan tank--made a lot of difference!!


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

I just got the gas 6.2. Unless you're pulling a big heavy trailer a lot, there's just no advantage to a diesel as I see it. I know I'm a minority in this because it was hard to find my truck. I was driving an 04 f250 with the 5.4 (300000 miles never worked in) and the 6.2 is way stronger. 

The lariat is a fine ride I gotta say. You'll love it. 


Steve


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the comments keep them coming. Is there any other maintenance costs I should be aware of? I know about the oil change, fuel filters, and adding the DEF what else is there?


----------



## tuffestride (Aug 25, 2014)

2015 F350 had one electrical plug problem under hood unplugged and plugged back not making good connection not a problem since. I've had an 06,10,12,and now 15 powerstroke and by far 15 has been the best.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> Thanks guys for all the comments keep them coming. Is there any other maintenance costs I should be aware of? I know about the oil change, fuel filters, and adding the DEF what else is there?


Hold off 9-10 months and get a '17, it will be a new body style. I plan to trade in my '12 for one.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> Hold off 9-10 months and get a '17, it will be a new body style. I plan to trade in my '12 for one.


have you seen the '17? :rotfl:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> have you seen the '17? :rotfl:


I have seen one pic, the silver truck, are there better pics out there?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> I have seen one pic, the silver truck, are there better pics out there?


Not if it's still a Ford in the pic.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> I have seen one pic, the silver truck, are there better pics out there?


No but supposedly those pics are pretty close to the final disaster. sad3sm


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

If we all gave you negative feedback on your original question would you take your chances and get it? If not what would you look at getting instead?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> No but supposedly those pics are pretty close to the final disaster. sad3sm


I will take my chances just so I can have the newest coolest grocery getter on the block!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> I will take my chances just so I can have the newest coolest grocery getter on the side of the road!


Fixed:walkingsm


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> Fixed:walkingsm


el oh el, he's a glutton for punishment.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Fixed:walkingsm





spurgersalty said:


> el oh el, he's a glutton for punishment.


That two tone KR looked beautiful on the side of I-10


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

StinkBait said:


> That two tone KR looked beautiful on the side of I-10


I'll admit, broke down it still is a better looking truck than my tundra.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lyssy said:


> If we all gave you negative feedback on your original question would you take your chances and get it? If not what would you look at getting instead?


If everyone were to give me negative feedback on this truck no I would not go get it anyway and take a chance. I will not spend that much money on a new truck for me to be having issues with it. The other truck I have been looking at is a 2015 f150 in either a lariat or platinum 4x4. Like I said before do I need a diesel the answer is no I want just want one. I'll go test drive both of them and will go from there. I appreciate all y'all's comments. Thanks


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER said:


> If everyone were to give me negative feedback on this truck no I would not go get it anyway and take a chance. I will not spend that much money on a new truck for me to be having issues with it. The other truck I have been looking at is a 2015 f150 in either a lariat or platinum 4x4. Like I said before do I need a diesel the answer is no I want just want one. I'll go test drive both of them and will go from there. I appreciate all y'all's comments. Thanks


Get one, you won't regret it. Mine stranded me on the side of the road because I threw the Service Bulletin in the junk drawer at the house instead of taking it to the shop for free repair.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Well the reason I asked is because you said you wanted a diesel and didn't know if you were trying to make up your mind between other makes. If you want to get honest feedback from someone call Bubba Pyle in Santa Fe Texas 281 433-9459. He's the best ford diesel mechanic in Galveston County and will give you honest answers.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Get it. I have a 2013 F350 SRW FX4, no issues. One recall for a computer reflash. 
Choose a high quality oil, synthetic 5w-40 if you tow anything. Change oil when the computer says to. Take it to a Ford dealer with Fast Lane service. Only $11 labor for oil change. No appointment needed. I buy the Motorcraft filters at the dealer with the oil change. You will have the advantage of the service being documented in the Ford system if you ever have warranty issues.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Do it. I have a 2013 f350 platinum LWB 4x4. My dream truck. You only live once. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelingman (Dec 13, 2006)

*What dealer?*



redexpress said:


> Get it. I have a 2013 F350 SRW FX4, no issues. One recall for a computer reflash.
> Choose a high quality oil, synthetic 5w-40 if you tow anything. Change oil when the computer says to. Take it to a Ford dealer with Fast Lane service. Only $11 labor for oil change. No appointment needed. I buy the Motorcraft filters at the dealer with the oil change. You will have the advantage of the service being documented in the Ford system if you ever have warranty issues.


Hey Redexpress--what dealer do you take it to that will charge you $11 for labor??
Thanks,
Travelingman--2015 F250 King Ranch


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Is this it ?*

The SUPER CHIEF ?

Or this silver one ?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

2015 Platinum F250 with 32K miles. Zero problems. This is my 3rd 6.7 since 2011 and not one issue out of any of them.


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

2015 F350 Platinum LWB 6.7 no problems, then again I just hit 500 miles.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

2015 f-250 king ranch, great truck. traded a 2013 f-250 with 60k miles. The 2013 had the fuel system grenade at 40k miles, ford did warranty. That would of been a 12k fix. Also, have a 2011 crew cab dually for hauling the horse trailer, never had any issues so far and it has 48k miles on it.

I would not change the oil when the computer tells you. I change my oil every 5k miles. I was doing fuel filters at 15k miles. Since the fuel system issue with the 2013 I change fuel filters every 10k miles. 

Good luck


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

remi19 said:


> I would not change the oil when the computer tells you. I change my oil every 5k miles. I was doing fuel filters at 15k miles. Since the fuel system issue with the 2013 I change fuel filters every 10k miles.
> 
> Good luck


You're wasting oil then. In my 2014 oil changes were every 10k because that's what the truck told me. Now I am down to 7500 in the '15..

Fuel and air filters every 10k.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Service*

The Ford Owners Manual says to replace the fuel filters at 15K and change the oil at 7500K. Why would you not follow these recommendations?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Its always a good idea to change fuel filters early and often. Fuel system is extremely expensive to repair.

Oil can go a lot longer unless your truck is subjected to severe duty workloads. You also run the risk of dilution if your engine is running full emissions.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Filters*

The OEM Ford fuel filter kit FD-4615 is about 70 bucks. Im all for doing the maintenance. Did someone find the filter kit cheaper?


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

goodwood said:


> Its always a good idea to change fuel filters early and often. Fuel system is extremely expensive to repair.
> 
> Oil can go a lot longer unless your truck is subjected to severe duty workloads. You also run the risk of dilution if your engine is running full emissions.


What difference does it make when you swap trucks every 2 years?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> What difference does it make when you swap trucks every 2 years?


Mine is a 2008 PS tuned and deleted with 112k miles on it. I change oil every 8-10k miles and fuel filters 10-12k miles. My low pressure pump is aftermarket with Donaldson and Baldwin filters and cost half of MC/Racor. It's a lot more fun for me to make something last a long time and adding parts to make it run better.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

easoutdoors said:


> The OEM Ford fuel filter kit FD-4615 is about 70 bucks. Im all for doing the maintenance. Did someone find the filter kit cheaper?


I get my 6.7 fuel & air filters here.

http://www.diesel-filters.com/fd-46...fuel-water-seperator-filters-ford-trucks.html

http://www.diesel-filters.com/fa-19...o-diesel-main-air-filter-f-series-trucks.html


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

From my 2013 Ford diesel supplement:

* Intelligent Oil-Life MonitorÂ®​* Your vehicle is equipped with an Intelligent Oil-Life MonitorÂ® that​ determines when the engine oil needs to be changed based on how your​ vehicle is used. By using several important factors in its calculations, the​ monitor helps reduce the cost of owning your vehicle and reduce​ environmental waste at the same time. This means you wonâ€™t have to​ remember to change the oil on a mileage-based schedule; the vehicle lets​ you know when an oil change is due by displaying OIL CHANGE​ REQUIRED in the information display. The following table is intended to​ provide examples of vehicle use and its impact on engine oil change​ intervals; it is provided as a guideline only. Actual engine oil change​ intervals depend on several factors and generally decrease with severity​ of use.​* When to expect the OIL CHANGE REQUIRED message​ Miles (km) Vehicle use and examples​* 7500-10000​ (12000-16000)​* Normal​* â€" Normal commuting with highway driving​ â€" No, or moderate, load or towing​ â€" Flat to moderately hilly roads​ â€" No extended idling​ 5000-7499​ (8000-11999)​* Severe​* â€" Moderate to heavy load or towing​ â€" Mountainous or off-road conditions​ â€" Extended idling​ â€" Extended hot or cold operation​ 3000-4999​ (4000-7999)​* Extreme​* â€" Maximum load or towing​ â€" Extreme hot or cold operation​ â€" Use of high sulfur diesel fuel​ Use the appropriate special operating condition for maintenance​ information when using high sulfur diesel fuels, operating your vehicle​ off-road or in dusty conditions (such as unpaved roads)


And the oil requirements:

 The following conditions define severe operation for which engine​ operation with SAE 5W-40 API CJ-4 is recommended. Oil and oil filter​ change intervals will be determined by the Intelligent Oil Life Monitorâ„¢​ as noted previously.​ â€¢​​​​frequent or extended idling (over 10 minutes per hour of normal driving)​
 â€¢​​​​low-speed operation/stationary use​
 â€¢​​​​if vehicle is operated in sustained ambient temperatures below -10Â°F​
(-23Â°C) or above 100Â°F (38Â°C)​ *Maintenance*
 â€¢​​​​frequent low-speed operation, consistent heavy traffic less than​
25 mph (40 km/h)​ â€¢​​​​operating in severe dust conditions​
 â€¢​​​​operating the vehicle off road​
 â€¢​​​​towing a trailer over 1,000 miles (1,600 km)​
 â€¢​​​​sustained, high-speed driving at Gross Vehicle Weight Rating​
(maximum loaded weight for vehicle operation)​ â€¢​​​​use of fuels with sulfur content other than ultra-low sulfur diesel (ULSD)​
 â€¢ use of high-sulfur diesel fuel


Since I tow a 12,500# 5th wheel trailer I use a 5w-40 oil....synthetic Rotella. 
Fuel filters are every 22,000 or 15,000 for severe duty.

Do whatever pulls your trigger.

I've used BJ Ford in Liberty that has Fast Lane service, but might try Sour Lake Motors. Any dealer with a Fast Lane should be the same $11 labor charge for a oil change.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Powerstroke Magic*

I get my 03 Excursion with a 7.3 serviced at Powerstroke Magic..
They do the oil for 7.3 for $70 out the door.
I drive mine like it was hotrod.
Change oil every 5k.
Buy the cheapest diesel when I can't get into the biodiesel pump and change the fuel filter every 10k.
180 k, no issues except batteries due to my short daily drive.

PM is at 8211 FAIRBANKS WHITE OAK Houston, Tx 77040, 713-896-7326

Robert


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

goodwood said:


> Mine is a 2008 PS tuned and deleted with 112k miles on it. I change oil every 8-10k miles and fuel filters 10-12k miles. My low pressure pump is aftermarket with Donaldson and Baldwin filters and cost half of MC/Racor. It's a lot more fun for me to make something last a long time and adding parts to make it run better.


I know you got a nice truck, I meant for the people that swap trucks every 2 years. Seems people put a lot of emphasis on doing everything by the book for a truck they are gonna swap very shortly.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> I know you got a nice truck, I meant for the people that swap trucks every 2 years. Seems people put a lot of emphasis on doing everything by the book for a truck they are gonna swap very shortly.


Nothing wrong with good maintenance. Buying one of those lightly used well maintained trucks are ideal.

Bought mine with 36k miles but the cooling system was gunked up. I guess the previous called no joy when the radiator blew and dumped the truck since it was out of bumper to bumper warranty. Looked like he put a stop leak in there to try to fix the radiator. It just made temps really high. Required a serious flush and full aluminum radiator. Havent had problems with it since knock on wood. So i bought a practically new truck that cost about 55k for 35k. If i were in the market id look for where these guys are trading in their trucks.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I bought mine with 9,000 miles on it. I figure I saved a little bit.


----------

